# Very excited to finally share...



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That we are OFFICIALLY adding a new havanese to our family. Thanks to Laurie for starting the thread. So many great guesses, but we are so happy to admit Neo will be joining our home.

It was a long time in the waiting, but well worth the wait.  We have waited about a year for a Talemakers' puppy and now here we are counting down the last 3 weeks until he comes home. 

We fell in love with the name Neo because in African it means "gift". He is a sweetheart, gentle and very happy go lucky. It is getting very hard to sleep and I know these last 3 weeks are going to be the longest 3 weeks of our lives.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! I love the name and your new puppy is a doll  Waiting is the hardest part but before you know it he'll be home


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's beautiful. Congrats, and I envy you!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! He is a doll. I love checking out their website.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Helen! Oreo is getting a brother!!!!!!!! Your kids must be thrilled!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I think I am going to lose more sleep than my kids are. But yes they are very happy and they totally loved how gentle Neo was with them. We are all very happy and excited!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations! I just love the name and the pictures of him are adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's funny. You were the first person I thought of but I thought someone said you weren't getting another puppy. Congratulations! I *love* their dogs. Lucky you. We'll all be waiting with bated breath right along with you.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Aawwww, so precious! How exciting! He is beautiful and can't wait to hear about the homecoming.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats!! I am green.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Helen! Bring em over!!

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Geri, I was the one that said it couldn't be Helen. But the more I thought about it.... lol Neo is a great name. Just look at that tiny, cute butt!

Helen, congrats to you and Eddy for adding a new Hav puppy to the family!!! How very exciting!!! 

I just might have to figure a way to get to T.O. for that play date! LOL


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Absolutely I'd LOVE to see you again Marj!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Helen! Neo is a cutie! :baby:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations! What a sweetheart he is! You better keep those camera batteries charged!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats, Helen! Neo is adorable! I love his one black ear.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats helen he is gorgeous.

i am a talemaker "stalker." i love wasabi, is he one of her pups?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations Helen, he is adorable. I'm sure oreo and Neo will be best buds in no time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats Helen! I know you have been waiting a long time and for the right puppy for you and Oreo. I am just glad he is as adorable as he is good natured


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheer2: Congratulation's Helen!!! :cheer2:


He is so adorable, I cant wait to see him homecoming pictures.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I cant wait to hear about his homecoming!!

Told you guys it wasnt me!  But wish is was!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's adorable! Such a sweet little face and love his coloring.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Congragulations on your new cutie!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulation on the new baby, you are going to have so much fun with Neo.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Congratulations on your new pup!*

Nice to add another ... and another ... and another. I'm getting carried away.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

A puppy lucky you! Congrats.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, he's so pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone. When we got the official word on Sunday that he was ours, it was so hard to keep it to ourselves!! As you can tell I am not good at keeping secrets like this a secret for too long.. lol I tried... lol

Less than 3 weeks to go now!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

That's so exciting. He's adorable.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Congratulations! Neo is so cute--I love his black ear!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations, Helen! He is adorable. I love having two  

Can't wait to see more pics of your two together soon!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Helen, I am so happy for you, your family and Oreo.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations, you and your family are lucky!
I have been watching those little guys grow up on the blog (it's a fun daily read) and the whole crew looks just adorable. Have fun!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow, he is really handsome! Congratulations, LOVE the black and white markings!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Helen. I guess it pays to be patient, because Neo is adorable. I am also a Talemaker watcher. Love their dogs and they all seem so happy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Helen! Neo is adorable. Look forward to seeing picutres of Oreo with his brother.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Helen, that is the greatest news! I'm so happy for you and Oreo. He's a cutie patootie!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone! The breeders at Talemaker's are such wonderful people and they do love their dogs. Actually when you walk in and sit down with their dogs, you really pick up on the balanced/serene energy and synergy they have going on there. It's a wonderful feeling being surrounded by lovely havanese  The countdown continues and we cannot wait until Neo joins us. 

Oreo will be boarding with them May 7th - 9th, as Eddy and I will be celebrating a weekend sans kids and recreating our very first official date 16 yrs ago. Nathan says they will take that opportunity to have Oreo get to know Neo and for Neo have a familiar friend when he comes home to us.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds like a great plan, Helen. I met Treasure at the National last year, in Chicago, but haven't seen any of the other Talemaker Havs, other than the ones at that first picnic we went to in 2007.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Just wanted to update everyone that we will be bringing our new addition home on the 22nd of this month!! 

Also we have had to change the name to Talemaker's Contagious Majik

We agreed with the breeders that Neo and Oreo were too close in sound that they might cause confusion, so we opted for our second name choice - "Majik".

"The definition of Contagious Magic: magic that attempts to affect a person through something once connected with him or her, as a shirt once worn by the person or a footprint left in the sand; a branch of sympathetic magic based on the belief that things once in contact are in some way permanently so, however separated physically they may subsequently become."

We are very excited and cannot wait to bring Majik home!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love the definition of continuous magic, Helen!! Great choice! 12 more days....... 

Any pictures?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I know only 12 more days to go! Time flies and we are very excited! 

Here is a close up of Majik


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Majik is beautiful! Less than 2 weeks...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Awwww! Time sure goes by slowly when you are waiting doesnt it!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes it does. Logically it's only 11 more days, but each day always seem to drag on... lol We are trying to set up another playdate with Oreo and Majik, before he comes home.

He is so cute and seems like he recognizes us when we came over on Sunday - the cute little man wags his entire body. While giving many puppy kisses


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Majik is very cute! Wow - so many forum members seem to be talking about adding new puppies. It will be fun to see all the puppy pics and watch them grow!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Beautiful Markings!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a cute face! I want to plant a kiss on his cheek.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! What a cutie! I love the name and the little Hitler mustache!


----------

